# Today a Good Driver did this ...



## gaz (24 May 2013)

Not all drivers are bad


----------



## Jezston (24 May 2013)

Not sure what I'm looking for here, but will say damn you've got some smooth road surfaces round your way.


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2013)

I didn't see it till second time round


----------



## Shaun (24 May 2013)

Van driver pulling over to the left to let you pass? (and did you give a little thumbs-up to say "thanks"?)


----------



## Lyrical (24 May 2013)

You know I'd love to see more examples of this in general from Cyclecammers


----------



## GrasB (24 May 2013)

See these camera cyclists. They go out to cause problems. Look this proves it... I mean just LOOK!


----------



## gaz (24 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> Van driver pulling over to the left to let you pass? (and did you give a little thumbs-up to say "thanks"?)


Yup, he said thanks to me when I stopped filtering (he had to pull out to move around the car, which I saw from the traffic ahead doing the same), then he pulled over to let me passed. Said thanks as I passed him and he responded "you're welcome"


----------



## benb (24 May 2013)

Lyrical said:


> You know I'd love to see more examples of this in general from Cyclecammers


 
OK:


----------



## Shaun (24 May 2013)

Lyrical said:


> You know I'd love to see more examples of this in general from Cyclecammers


 
Couldn't agree more! Quick, someone start a *Today a good driver did this ...* thread and we'll sticky it to the top of commuting ...


----------



## Scoosh (24 May 2013)

Done !


----------



## jarlrmai (24 May 2013)

I'll just upload my whole commute and cross post it to 2 different threads and you guys can play spot the reasonable people.


----------



## Maz (24 May 2013)

Woh! Did anyone else see the topless woman outside Magrath's Locksmiths @15 seconds?


----------



## buggi (24 May 2013)

i always think the people that give really wide berths are cyclists themselves


----------



## Maylian (24 May 2013)

Today I had a motorbike pull over to let me filter in traffic as at some points it was a bit too close for them. I said thanks as I passed them and they said you're welcome, everyone was happy apart from the 2 miles of traffic that I laughed at as I smoothly went past them


----------



## BentMikey (25 May 2013)




----------



## dondare (25 May 2013)

gaz said:


> Not all drivers are bad





Have you never seen the film "Duel"? 
Another point; as an experienced and confident cyclist you stayed out of the cycle lane coming up to the roundabout. A less experienced rider might have tried to use it and then been left-hooked by the bus. Cycle-lanes can be death traps for the unwary.


----------



## gaz (25 May 2013)

dondare said:


> Have you never seen the film "Duel"?
> Another point; as an experienced and confident cyclist you stayed out of the cycle lane coming up to the roundabout. A less experienced rider might have tried to use it and then been left-hooked by the bus. Cycle-lanes can be death traps for the unwary.


That cycle lane tells you to go all the way around the outside of the roundabout if you want to take the same exit as I did.
HAHA no thanks!


----------



## dondare (25 May 2013)

Have you seen "Duel", though?


----------



## gaz (25 May 2013)

dondare said:


> Have you seen "Duel", though?


Yes. A fantastic film. Luckily I didn't see the driver again


----------



## HLaB (25 May 2013)

buggi said:


> i always think the people that give really wide berths are cyclists themselves


Or know a cyclist. I think that's one of the reason the European Continent is a better environment to cycle in; a greater empathy


----------



## Black Country Ste (26 May 2013)




----------



## Matthew_T (26 May 2013)

Lyrical said:


> You know I'd love to see more examples of this in general from Cyclecammers



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPhmkev2K5g


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y6B9J76AYQ


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38YMhFA5f8M


----------



## Lyrical (27 May 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm the only person that does this, but when I know some people are being patient so I push extra hard until the point they can safely overtake...

...Am I the only one?


----------



## Matthew_T (27 May 2013)

Lyrical said:


> I'm not sure if I'm the only person that does this, but when I know some people are being patient so I push extra hard until the point they can safely overtake...
> 
> ...Am I the only one?


Nope, I tend to do that too. Its just the sense that I am holding someone up and that the person deserves me to give as much as I can to reward their patience.


----------



## Black Country Ste (28 May 2013)

I feel a degree of pressure to get out of the way and do kick on a bit but I won't give way unless it's safe to do so. Sometimes my judgement of a safe place to give way is a little errant.


----------



## Shaun (28 May 2013)

I've always tried to give a thumbs-up as a "Thank you!" to any driver who I know has been patient and waited until it's safe to pass - I just think it's good manners to acknowledge their thoughtful action - Karma being what it is it hopefully gives them a good feeling to know their patience was appreciated.


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2013)

Lyrical said:


> I'm not sure if I'm the only person that does this, but when I know some people are being patient so I push extra hard until the point they can safely overtake...
> 
> ...Am I the only one?


 Nope


----------



## RhythMick (28 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> I've always tried to give a thumbs-up as a "Thank you!" to any driver who I know has been patient and waited until it's safe to pass - I just think it's good manners to acknowledge their thoughtful action - Karma being what it is it hopefully gives them a good feeling to know their patience was appreciated.



+1 for this


----------



## BentMikey (28 May 2013)

Not only a nice and friendly motorcyclist, but a nice Fiat 500 driver gets a thumbs up and wave on for holding back through the pinch point here:


----------



## Melonfish (30 May 2013)

back on the road again these last couple of days and i've had nothing but nice drivers, mixing with articulated lorries and roadworks is never good but i've had some lovely patient drivers.
(totally just jinxed myself)


----------



## Matthew_T (30 May 2013)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5uIGPQef78


----------



## korsch (3 Jun 2013)

It's nice when that happens.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2013)

In the early hours of Saturday morning, somewhere in Kent , on a roundabout under sodium lights, a driver of a massive truck gave way to about eighty cyclists when he need not have done. We waved our thanks. Top man.


----------



## morrisman (4 Jun 2013)

Went up to the top of Halton village hill today slowly with a lorry stuck behind me, at the top nipped into layby to let him pass and he blinked his thanks :-)


----------



## veloevol (5 Jun 2013)

My two pence


View: http://youtu.be/yiUiC0dN2w8


----------



## veloevol (5 Jun 2013)

Lyrical said:


> I'm not sure if I'm the only person that does this, but when I know some people are being patient so I push extra hard until the point they can safely overtake...
> 
> ...Am I the only one?


 
I do that sometimes, really depends on my mood and the road conditions


----------



## Cyclopathic (6 Jun 2013)

I like that we have got this outlet for positive feedback. I am just a bit disappointed that it's not had many entries considering how long it's been up. I will keep cycling though and be on the lookout for incidents that I can record here.


----------



## benb (6 Jun 2013)

I had a really nice one this morning, waited patiently behind through three pinch points, then overtook completely in the other lane.
They got a massive wave for that.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (7 Jun 2013)

I come across many patient drivers who wait behind various pinch points, blind corners etc. Always try and thank them with a wave.


----------



## veloevol (7 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> I had a really nice one this morning, waited patiently behind through three pinch points, then overtook completely in the other lane.
> They got a massive wave for that.



3 pinch points and I want to make them nachos as well.


----------



## Cycling Dan (11 Jun 2013)

Not while cyclist or on camera but Nice to see a van man continuously beep his horn until the lass in front put the phone down. It got everyone's attention. Women put her phone down after about 10 seconds and everyone was looking at her.


----------



## benb (11 Jun 2013)

I had someone let me go from lane 1 to lane 3 of a busy road. (dual carriageway with a right turn junction)
They didn't need to do that, it was inconvenient for them but really helped me out.

Thanks, whoever you were.


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cm8EOk8V8Y


----------



## Cycling Dan (12 Jun 2013)

Im going to put this video on here. Two things going on. The road was awful and the vibrations were killing me so in the first 1 second I was out of the seat and not able to pedal due to the vibrations. That's one section. Don't worry the road is being redone its not like that I just didn't happen to know or realise it would be that bad. 
Also the driver behind me didn't get ratty when the cars in front were pulling away no doubt able to see that the bike was vibrating like a bitch. So good driver here, him giveing plenty of room and allowed plenty of space if the road chucked me off.


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jun 2013)

Jezston said:


> Not sure what I'm looking for here, but will say damn you've got some smooth road surfaces round your way.


 
Only smooth when you ride as fast as Gaz!!


----------



## Louch (16 Jun 2013)

I tend to ride myself on country roads, and wave people by when I know they are behind me and unsighted. 9/10 gets me a wave or indicator flash.


----------



## Kookas (16 Jun 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Only smooth when you ride as fast as Gaz!!



Like each pothole is a bit like a ramp, and he just soars over it? ;o


----------



## benb (16 Jun 2013)

Today's good driver was me.

We'd been at Claremont Gardens in Esher in the car, and we came up behind a fairly heavily laden tourer.
Had to wait for a couple of minutes for a gap in oncoming traffic, which was obviously not a problem (for me) and overtook with tons of space. 

Got a nice big wave, which was nice.

I do enjoy showing the other drivers how it should be done.


----------



## Lyrical (18 Jun 2013)

Those amazing grey London skies..

... in June.


----------



## Maz (19 Jun 2013)

Today a driver said "Thank you, God bless you" after I pushed his car off the main road...old fella and his wife (must've been in their seventies) - their car broke down on the main road and traffic was building up behind them. Asked him if he needed to use my mobile to ring a friend, but he had one with him.

Got the traffic flowing again and the old boy's grateful too. Karma!


----------



## BentMikey (22 Jun 2013)




----------



## benb (25 Jun 2013)

Today's good driver waited behind until it was safe, overtook really nicely, and then her kids waved out the back window at me.
Made me smile.


----------



## MickL (26 Jun 2013)

On my commute home last night, I had a lorry hold back behind me on a dual carriage way for good 500m, when he pass me I gave him a thumbs up only to see he was pulling a trailer as well which he made sure was well past me before pulling back into the lane, top marks. Didn't get the name of the company but it was Polish plates on the lorry.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (26 Jun 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t3hVMulTjc


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTtWEcXN2Ko


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icvErvqkgAk


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P70vOH-eexA


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNC2DhfC9s8


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2013)

Just a minor nicety but a nicety none-the-less; today's good driver saw me from a position two cars back (it was maybe even earlier but that when the signal came), waiting to turn right across traffic and kindly flashed their headlights and slowed


----------



## benb (26 Jun 2013)

What I do like is when filtering, a driver in front sees you coming up in his mirrors, and moves over to the left, or right, depending, to let you through more easily. 
Just a really nice thing to do.


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Jun 2013)

Great driving. Driver spotted twice, around 3 miles or so later on. Company may want to invest into a better GPS ha.
Company was emailed to pass on my compliments to the driver.

I did express many times in the email for my compliments to be pass on so I hope he/she gets it and then maybe they will do it more. Hopefully its a company that rewards good driving and emails of praise.


----------



## SW19cam (27 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> What I do like is when filtering, a driver in front sees you coming up in his mirrors, and moves over to the left, or right, depending, to let you through more easily.
> Just a really nice thing to do.


 
Totally! My "take the Pi$$ out of the War on Britain's Roads" video was exactly that. But I felt guilty that he tried to help but that I couldn't really progress anywhere.... : Welcome to the Strand!

Seriously nice stuff though to notice me and pull in a bit to let me pass.


----------



## benb (28 Jun 2013)

Yesterday on the way home, I was squeezing between 2 lanes of stationary traffic, both pointing in same direction. There really wasn't room to get through, so I stopped between 2 cars, which I wasn't too happy about, but I'd kind of got myself stuck. So the driver to my left tucked her wing mirror in so I could get through, which was lovely of her.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2013)

Yesterday's good driver gesture was one that wasn't needed but appreciated. She overtook me in the cycle lane a little bit before a junction; far enough that she could have manouvred in front without me classifying a left hook but before turning she made sure that she was past i was in her mirror. Too many drivers forget them, its good to see one not


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (29 Jun 2013)

Today THREE good drivers gave me lots of room. 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcqt3VvM5vM


----------



## HLaB (29 Jun 2013)

Today's good driver apologised for not running me over


----------



## Frood42 (1 Jul 2013)

jazloc said:


> Today THREE good drivers gave me lots of room.
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcqt3VvM5vM


 


Can those car owners come and give some pointers to some of the dr*vers around my way...


----------



## gaz (2 Jul 2013)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8rCfHU2Orc


----------



## benb (3 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8rCfHU2Orc


 

Yes, that was very nice.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (3 Jul 2013)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65TnQvkymPg


----------



## MickL (9 Jul 2013)

Lots of good driving on the way home with people holding back especially one young driver in corsa, held back while I climb up a short hill because he couldn't see what was coming as I approach the rise I could see no traffic so I waved him to pass which he did given me lots of space and wave at me. Faith in humanity restored for another day.


----------



## morrisman (10 Jul 2013)

Riding into Aylesbury today and got to the stupid pinch thingy here, bus in the stop picking up passengers and a large 4x4 behind me, so got ready for a close pass but the guy stayed well back til we cleared the pinch point and returned my wave as he went past. Cheered me up no end.


----------



## sheffgirl (10 Jul 2013)

Today I was pleasantly surprised by a nice driver of a little white car (Fiat 500 maybe?). This morning was the busiest I have cycled in for a while, so I did some filtering past the left hand side of the queues of stationary traffic when I could. The driver was overtook me with plenty of room which was nice, then I the traffic slowed so she came to a stop, but I noticed before she did she moved a little to the right to give me room to pass


----------



## benb (11 Jul 2013)

I was behind an RAC van towing a car, who in turn was behind another cyclist. 
A lesser driver would have squeezed their way through, especially since the cyclist in front was gutter hugging a bit and waved for them to pass - but there wasn't room to do that safely, so the driver ignored the cyclist's wave through and sat patiently behind for several minutes.

Might put the video up, as it was exemplary driving.

Got a wave from us both.


----------



## benb (11 Jul 2013)

Here:


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2013)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65TnQvkymPg
> 
> View attachment 25635



I wish I had him behind me last night instead of the moron who was going to flatten me (=brown trouser moment ).


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2013)

MickL said:


> Lots of good driving on the way home with people holding back especially one young driver in corsa, held back while I climb up a short hill because he couldn't see what was coming as I approach the rise I could see no traffic so I waved him to pass which he did given me lots of space and wave at me. Faith in humanity restored for another day.


 Wasnt a commute but I had a car hold back for quite a bit through an awkward section but one where 3 or 4 car try to squeeze through; it maybe helped I was going a good speed tailwind assisted but


----------



## benb (12 Jul 2013)

Maybe I'm an optimist, but I think drivers in my area have noticeably improved over the last year or so. I hardly ever get pinch point passes any more, although maybe I'm just faster and more assertive in my positioning now. Hard to unpick confounding variables.


----------



## fabregas485 (13 Jul 2013)

Hey, I am new here, but what thread would be a better thread to post in than this one. I was riding today when someone cut me up. I was a bit shaken (I am still new to road bikes), and the person behind pulled over to check I was ok. The person then waited for me to set off, and overtook once the other lane was clear. I made sure to give them a wave as they passed.


----------



## Maylian (15 Jul 2013)

Today I had two motorbikes stop trying to filter to allow me to pass and another to hold back overtaking to allow me to over take. I do find that our motorised brothers are very considerate


----------



## benb (23 Jul 2013)

Today's good driver was in an HGV and patiently waited while I plodded up a hill. A lesser driver would have forced their way through to overtake.
Lovely.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jul 2013)

Filmed this, tweeted it, and got a comment back from (purportedly) the General Manager on the video. The driver was really outstandingly awesome.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2013)

This morning a length of cones and traffic lights have sprung up on Oundle Road and rather than the ususal must overtake I was expecting the driver behind held back for that second or two for me to accelerate on to the back of the car in front and once through the lights despite me being in the farcility he waited for the road to clear before overtaking.


----------



## fabregas485 (26 Jul 2013)

There is a stretch of road on my route to work with islands in the middle of the road for about 100 metres. Only once have I had someone overtake (there is room to do so in 1 place), but most people sit behind me and pass after the series of islands. I make sure I thank each one with a little wave


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Jul 2013)

I dont want to be filling this thread up with my videos but Episode 20 of my Patience series includes a high school friend who lives down the road from me. He is at 2:40.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pwm_w2AskI


----------



## lozcs (29 Jul 2013)

Mate of mine rode from Nottingham to South Birmingham on Sunday.

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/222430825/2421234

I left Birmingham to meet him half way and ride back - Driver shouted out of window at a roundabout in Birmingham "Oi Mate"

Here we go I thought...

"Yes?"

"You just cycled from Tamworth?"

"Yeah!"

"Nice one!!! That's brilliant!"

Then the voice of child from the back seat

"You should have been in the Olympics"

Put a smile on my face anyway!

;-)


----------



## kipster (1 Aug 2013)

Great driving from a HGV from L Hunt and Sons in Basingstoke. Gave loads of room and pulled back in when all the way past and some.

Email sent to them. I noticed on their web site that they have sent their drivers on a Safer Urban Driving course run by Hammersmith and Fulham council. The course focuses on vulnerable road users, certainly looks to be paying off.


----------



## Paul99 (8 Aug 2013)

Just had to move from Cambridge to Basildon  but have increased the cycle portion of my commute to London from 3 to 10 miles .

Despite the poor state of the roads and the proliferation of chavs that you can see racing about most of the time I have been damn well impressed with the courtesy of the car, van and lorry drivers that I am sharing the roads with. Not one close pass, cars hanging well back approaching pinch points and even several cars slow and give me right of way when I am about to turn across their lane.

Awesome driving Basildon, keep it up!


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Aug 2013)

Today a nice driver stopped after exiting a RAB to let some waiting pedestrians cross. It's a busy exit so it can be hard to cross if you're on foot. It's nice when drivers stop & are considerate to pedestrians.

The impatient chavtastic cockwomble behind nearly rear-ended the nice driver's car because he was too busy yabbering away on his phone, and didn't have a hand free to change gear. He sounded his horn at the car in front and the pedestrians as they crossed the road.

He carried on tailgating the nice car for the next half a mile all the time with one hand holding the phone to his ear.

I was in the car behind the cockwomble.


----------



## fabregas485 (16 Aug 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> Today a nice driver stopped after exiting a RAB to let some waiting pedestrians cross. It's a busy exit so it can be hard to cross if you're on foot. It's nice when drivers stop & are considerate to pedestrians.
> 
> The impatient chavtastic cockwomble behind nearly rear-ended the nice driver's car because he was too busy yabbering away on his phone, and didn't have a hand free to change gear. He sounded his horn at the car in front and the pedestrians as they crossed the road.
> 
> ...


I do not understand how some peoples minds work. Can that call be as important as your and others safety?
I am happy for the driver who stopped.


----------



## MickL (21 Aug 2013)

So many drivers giving me plenty of room and holding back at pinch points on my route, very impressed with the drivers today.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Aug 2013)

It's good practice to let companies know how good their drivers are.

Most drivers of large vehicles already know how they are expected to drive around cyclists. However, I'm sure they would be surprised at just how greatly it's appreciated and it would thereby reinforce their already good behaviour to let them know.
It's one thing them knowing _what_ to do but helping them to understand _why_ is the icing on the cake.

I always acknowledge considerate driving.

GC


----------



## postman (29 Aug 2013)

At a nasty junction in Meanwood today a van driver stopped while an old lady with a walking stick.Helped a rather tall, healthy CycleChat 63 year old over the road.Well done to the van driver.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (3 Sep 2013)

I meet a fair few courteous drivers where I am (SE), they certainly outweigh the 'really' bad ones. If anyone's interested I'll stick a few into a video, it's just a shame I've missed a few of the really good ones.


----------



## livpoksoc (3 Sep 2013)

gaz said:


> That cycle lane tells you to go all the way around the outside of the roundabout if you want to take the same exit as I did.
> HAHA no thanks!


Several roundabouts like that near me, I think I'll move lanes thank you


----------



## goo_mason (3 Sep 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's good practice to let companies know how good their drivers are.
> 
> Most drivers of large vehicles already know how they are expected to drive around cyclists. However, I'm sure they would be surprised at just how greatly it's appreciated and it would thereby reinforce their already good behaviour to let them know.
> It's one thing them knowing _what_ to do but helping them to understand _why_ is the icing on the cake.
> ...



I once sent a thanks to ADM Milling whose flour tankers I regularly encounter each day on Ferry Road in Leith. They hang back & never overtake unless it's safe to do so, and pass with LOADS of room. Every one of them. True gents & ladies of the road.

The fleet manager was delighted - the company had spent a lot of money putting their drivers through advanced training, and I was the first person to send them a comment & thus confirm that the investment had been worthwhile.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Sep 2013)

goo_mason said:


> I once sent a thanks to ADM Milling whose flour tankers I regularly encounter each day on Ferry Road in Leith. They hang back & never overtake unless it's safe to do so, and pass with LOADS of room. Every one of them. True gents & ladies of the road.
> 
> The fleet manager was delighted - the company had spent a lot of money putting their drivers through advanced training, and I was the first person to send them a comment & thus confirm that the investment had been worthwhile.


 

That's just perfect.

The compliment will be relayed to the drivers who in turn will feel their careful driving is appreciated, reinforcing the behaviour.

Everybody wins!


GC


----------



## livpoksoc (4 Sep 2013)

Good to hear the positives hear, hopefully it will help turn the corner in the car v bike divide. Yes there are bad drivers who deserve to be informed of their bad driving, but the good ones need praise too!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Sep 2013)

livpoksoc said:


> Good to hear the positives hear, hopefully it will help turn the corner in the car v bike divide. Yes there are bad drivers who deserve to be informed of their bad driving, but the good ones need praise too!



Not what I have seen today it wont.Total 5hyt3.One good driver doesn't make up for 75 bad ones.


----------



## livpoksoc (4 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Not what I have seen today it wont.Total 5hyt3.One good driver doesn't make up for 75 bad ones.


Of course not, but if it starts with a thumbs up from a cyclist, to emailing fleet managers, then progress will be made.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Sep 2013)

livpoksoc said:


> Of course not, but if it starts with a thumbs up from a cyclist, to emailing fleet managers, then progress will be made.



If mods want to remove my post fair enough.Don't want to ruin the thread.Im slightly fuming at the moment.I think I've learnt something today though.

I don't understand that with me pointing out that the pass was too close coming off of the Bow Flyover it enters someone's mind to still pass too close and do a punishment pass then deliberately slow down in front of me with what intention one can only guess.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Not what I have seen today it wont.Total 5hyt3.One good driver doesn't make up for 75 bad ones.




You'll be wishing for that ratio when you get to Thailand!

GC


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Sep 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> You'll be wishing for that ratio when you get to Thailand!
> 
> GC



I've cycled Thailand before,it's really not that bad.The people are nice and considerate.This is my third tour.I've cycled in Bangkok and Tokyo,no problem at all.They have more of a bike culture out there as opposed to car culture here.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> I've cycled Thailand before,it's really not that bad.The people are nice and considerate.This is my third tour.I've cycled in Bangkok and Tokyo,no problem at all.They have more of a bike culture out there as opposed to car culture here.


 
The people are fantastic. My first time there I found the way they use roads rather daunting, nobody seems to bother about road markings or even going in the correct direction on the dual carriageways (certainly as far as all two-wheelers are concerned).

Good luck on your trip and I hope we get to see some pics when you get back.


GC


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Sep 2013)

Peace has been restored.I love drivers again.x



glasgowcyclist said:


> The people are fantastic. My first time there I found the way they use roads rather daunting, nobody seems to bother about road markings or even going in the correct direction on the dual carriageways (certainly as far as all two-wheelers are concerned).
> 
> Good luck on your trip and I hope we get to see some pics when you get back.
> 
> ...



I mean to prove something to myself this time.The first and second trips were totally different with the flooding on the first and me going down with food poisoning on the second.Should have plenty of pic's.Mean to be mentally tougher this time and not such a wuss.


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Sep 2013)

Not on a commute, but this thread seems appropriate.

Two of us out on a road ride near Langholm. We're riding abreast having a chat while climbing and I popped a look over my shoulder. A truck had just come round the last corner, at least 400 metres away, so I put a spurt on to get ahead so we could single out.

Honk!

He was still 300 yards back when he did that, just as I accelerated. He did that to make sure we knew he was there.

We went round the next corner in single file and the truck passed nice and wide as we came out of it, and got a thankyou wave.

Really enjoyed that ride


----------



## fabregas485 (7 Sep 2013)

MikeW-71 said:


> Not on a commute, but this thread seems appropriate.
> 
> Two of us out on a road ride near Langholm. We're riding abreast having a chat while climbing and I popped a look over my shoulder. A truck had just come round the last corner, at least 400 metres away, so I put a spurt on to get ahead so we could single out.
> 
> ...


 I tend to hate anyone honking as they tend to do it way too close. Its great to hear of the driver looking out for your safety as well as letting you know he was there in advance


----------



## crazyjoe101 (8 Sep 2013)

I was on a sort of commute today; on my way home an hour ago and I took primary through every pinch point and have been a bit further out from the door zone and the side of the curb, as well as taking primary (as usual) on roundabouts and at the lights. Every driver stayed back and passed after I moved back towards the curb, some after being waved past. Only one guy undertook me on a roundabout, bit of a boy racer type.


----------



## ryanb162 (8 Sep 2013)

Car overtaking me on the moorland road last night across Bolton, moved right over into the next lane when there was no cars oncoming before trying to pass.


----------



## Mattonsea (8 Sep 2013)

I found while in Brittany most drivers beep before overtaking , and give you masses of room. Not so back here


----------



## Kookas (8 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2641049, member: 45"]Since moving to Somerset I've experienced this with the majority of passes. Now Birmingham,...[/quote]

I think it's the daytime traffic making everything into a rush. Ride around here at night and it's wonderful. Everyone is chill.


----------



## Kookas (8 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2641496, member: 45"]I dunno, I found that it's at night that the idiots came out to play. That's what I got for living near to Weoley Castle though.[/quote]

I'm talking really late, as in midnight. That's usually me coming home from King's Norton to Moseley. I found the narrow roads much less stressful since cars could easily move right over to the oncoming lane, and they did.

'Party drivers' might be a thing on Friday & Saturday nights, though.


----------



## Fubar (10 Sep 2013)

White van driver waited nice and patiently behind me this morning coming up to a bend, once past I checked and waved him through to get him on his way and he gave me a wee flash of his hazards to say thanks - nice!


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2013)

A big thanks to a builder in his truck.Hargreaves something.I was at the lights at the Dyneley Arms, Bramhope.Tired.A long queue of traffic waiting with me for the lights to change.So i looks over my shoulder and waved all the cars vans through.So i did not slow them down.As the truck slowly over took me he pointed to my seatbag.I had left it open getting out my chocolate bar.My tights were flapping out and they may have fallen out and got wrapped around the wheel.So a big thumbs up from me to you Mr BUILDER MAN.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (17 Sep 2013)

Didn't want to come across negative against drivers,driver pulled out without looking at Stratford on Sunday.

Generally most of it are mistakes due to lack of experience,poor concentration and planning.

I don't think it's anything malicious..I'm still cycling fine so no problem,must admit I was a bit annoyed at the time.


----------



## MickL (24 Sep 2013)

WVM holding back so I could pass parked up traffic on Broad Street in Brum, gave him a thumbs up and a nod of thanks when he passed me by.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (27 Sep 2013)

Thumbs up from a Nat Express coach driver at Mile End,he liked my lights.Caught him again at Victoria Embankment.


----------



## Voyley (28 Sep 2013)

Good film there are some top drivers out there! Was probably a cyclist himself (when not banning it up obviously)!


----------



## Black Country Ste (9 Oct 2013)

Had this one yesterday (some language in first 15s).


----------



## fimm (10 Oct 2013)

Nice comparison, Black Country Ste.


----------



## jagman.2003 (5 Nov 2013)

Two weeks in a row, dustbin lorry held back then passed with plenty of distance. Will try & take more note of company & reg for positive feedback next time..


----------



## gaz (5 Nov 2013)

Yesterday on the way in and on the way home was perfect, no issues with anyone, some patient motorists and good overtakes


----------



## Ganymede (7 Nov 2013)

I'm a newbie here - I have been reading the forum for a long time, but have always resisted joining as I knew I'd spend too long in here. Hey ho...

This happened a few weeks ago and I really wanted to post it so here I am.

I was cycling home (country lanes) from playing the ukelele with my old Dad, and was passed very beautifully and safely by a Warburton's bread van - he signalled and everything. Having lurked on this thread I realised it was my duty to compliment him, so I went on the Warburton's website and described the time and place (didn't get his reg), asking them to compliment either him directly or their transport department. A couple of days later at the same time of day I was on my way in the opposite direction towards Dad's, and met the same van - waved in a friendly spirit in case it was the same chap and got a huge, cheery grin and massive wave and point, so I guess my message got through.

Makes me smile even now. So - thanks for spurring me on to send the compliment!


----------



## RWright (10 Nov 2013)

Yesterday I was at an intersection with a stop light. I was pulled over to the raised curb so I didn't have to get out of the saddle when I stopped. There were several cars beside and behind me waiting at the light. I was in no hurry so when it turned green I motioned to the lady in the mini van just behind me to go ahead. She shook her head and motioned for me to go first so I took off. I thought it was nice of her, this intersection is at an entry ramp to a fast highway and normally people stopped there are very eager to get on the gas so they can accelerate down the ramp. I was just being careful and she helped make sure I got safely across before she turned to go down the ramp. I gave her a wave and a smile.


----------



## Ganymede (12 Nov 2013)

Great encounter with big white van today. Coming up to the Awful Blind Bend he kept his distance, slowed down, clocked me looking back at him - I stood up on the pedals to show him I appreciated it and was prepared to give it a bit of welly - I waved him past with a big thumbs up when it was safe - he gave a big wave and passed wide. Nice one, WVM!


----------



## colly (17 Nov 2013)

No on a commute but still worth a mention:
Riding today I was on a fast wide straight road surrounded by flat country. No other traffic about. 35 yds ahead a road joined from the left. Car pulls up to the line with another car right behind. First car pulls out, no drama, plenty of room for all concerned.
Black Mercedes Estate pulls up to the give way lines.
Now I wasn't right on top of her and I think she could have pulled out without me having to brake, but she didn't. She sat there waited patiently for 5 maybe 8 seconds while I passed. I gave her a smile and a nod and she smiled as I passed.
A 5 second wait 'just to be sure'. It isn't difficult.


----------



## semislickstick (18 Nov 2013)

I had a slippy white line incident where the front wheel just went from underneath me right in front of a queue of posh cars waiting to turn, before I'd even had the chance to wiggle my arm out from underneath me, a woman driver from the second car lept out, asking if I was ok and was helping me up while middle aged men just sat looking on from their Audi type Panza's. Thank you lady driver! Isn't that nice.

Luckily just a bit bruised and stiff from limbs going places they weren't use to. I was actually just off out to meet some friends for a birthday drink, good job our local Cromwell Cider has magically properties! Hurrah!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (20 Nov 2013)

Not today, nor was it on a commute:


----------



## semislickstick (21 Nov 2013)

crazyjoe101 - Well, that could have been a bit messy!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (21 Nov 2013)

semislickstick said:


> crazyjoe101 - Well, that could have been a bit messy!



Nah I'd have just braked.


----------



## Frood42 (21 Nov 2013)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Not today, nor was it on a commute:




I get this alot along Romford Road going from Ilford to Stratford (cars peeking the nose out), sometimes they pull back into the junction and sometimes they dont, I have usually seen them in advance and have used a hold back signal to the car behind as I get ready to and then do move into primary.

Do you think the Volo driver has peeked his nose out because of that fence?

Very nice video of a driver looking at the road ahead and seeing you shoulder checking, as should be done!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (21 Nov 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I get this alot along Romford Road going from Ilford to Stratford (cars peeking the nose out), sometimes they pull back into the junction and sometimes they dont, I have usually seen them in advance and have used a hold back signal to the car behind as I get ready to and then do move into primary.
> 
> Do you think the Volo driver has peeked his nose out because of that fence?
> 
> Very nice video of a driver looking at the road ahead and seeing you shoulder checking, as should be done!



I'd have liked to signal (and signal thanks) as I normally do, however this was literally the first half hour I'd been riding the bike since getting it and I wasn't very stable at that speed. As you say though, the brief eye contact was enough as they read the road ahead too.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Nov 2013)

Riding on those painted lines when they are wet isa recipe for disaster.

Steve


----------



## jagman.2003 (22 Nov 2013)

Waiting at first in line at some temporary traffic lights, only one car behind & a slim lane ahead. Waved the car on rather than hold it up. They thanked me. Not so much them, more me. But gave us both that Friday feeling I'm sure.


----------



## GuardTwin (26 Nov 2013)

Finished my christmas shopping for the day in sutton and I was carrying 6-7kgs of stuff in my bag on my back the road was wide and clear no on coming traffic some islands popping up here and there and parked cars on the left. I've waved 4 cars in total one after the other to pass me which all gave me more than enough space to avoid potholes, drains, open doors if there was any. 2 of 4x4s, 1 bus and 1 normal car. I made sure it was safe for them by checking ahead and each time they passed I held my speed, covering the breaks.... I gave a big smile for them with a thank you wave.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (26 Nov 2013)

Good man, it's nice to wave patient drivers past and give 'em a thumbs up.


----------



## BrumJim (30 Nov 2013)

No video, but white van man pulled to the side to let me past on a particularly narrow part of the Pershore Road back end of last week. And waved me past. Got a cheery thanks from me as I went past. Really lifted my evening.
I would have given him a mint imperial if I had managed to get round to a suitable dispenser for your roadie on a mission, but haven't.


----------



## sheffgirl (4 Dec 2013)

Had a very enjoyable ride this morning. Numerous drivers saw me filtering on the left and moved over to let me through, and lots of lovely wide overtakes  I waved thanks at a couple, and tried smiling too but forgot I was wearing my buff, duh


----------



## Ganymede (6 Dec 2013)

Riding home from the station the other night I noticed every single car was passing in an absolutely exemplary fashion, or indeed holding back until safe. Have they all been reading about the cycle deaths in London? I had been away for just over a week and I felt there was a distinct improvement.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (6 Dec 2013)

I don't know about that but there are certainly good days and bad ones.


----------



## Ganymede (6 Dec 2013)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I don't know about that but there are certainly good days and bad ones.



You may be right - though today I did a similar distance to my usual commute (going to see the ageds - I think of this as my "domestic commute") and I didn't even have to suck my teeth sorrowfully once. And where I live is all winding lanes with blind corners!


----------



## semislickstick (7 Dec 2013)

I was in the back of a London cab last night visiting the big smoke and was pleasantly surprised! First off was spotting the sticker on his window to passengers to watch for cyclists when opening the door, next his wide over takes around cyclists and hanging back instead of squeezing past. He got a nice tip and compliments on his driving around cyclists, where he explained he used to ride motorbikes so knew how it feels, he seemed quite chuffed.
They aren't all homicidal grumpy old barstewards!!!! I'm shocked!


----------



## Ganymede (7 Dec 2013)

semislickstick said:


> I was in the back of a London cab last night visiting the big smoke and was pleasantly surprised! First off was spotting the sticker on his window to passengers to watch for cyclists when opening the door, next his wide over takes around cyclists and hanging back instead of squeezing past. He got a nice tip and compliments on his driving around cyclists, where he explained he used to ride motorbikes so knew how it feels, he seemed quite chuffed.
> They aren't all homicidal grumpy old barstewards!!!! I'm shocked!




I liked your post when I read it but I unliked it after watching the video because I thought the video doesn't belong in this thread. Not sure why you posted it when we all know about the bad stuff - this thread is supposed to be celebrating good driving. I'm really pleased to hear about the nice cabbie with the cycle-awareness though.


----------



## semislickstick (7 Dec 2013)

Ganymede said:


> I liked your post when I read it but I unliked it after watching the video because I thought the video doesn't belong in this thread. Not sure why you posted it when we all know about the bad stuff - this thread is supposed to be celebrating good driving. I'm really pleased to hear about the nice cabbie with the cycle-awareness though.


Well, that's true. It's a video by this threads starter Gaz, I suppose its just what I was expecting.
Sorry, don't watch the video...its sneaky, he doesn't really love taxi drivers.


EDIT....there you go


----------



## Ganymede (8 Dec 2013)

Thanks for replying - can you delete the video do you think? Or will that destroy your whole post (which was so nice)?


----------



## GuardTwin (9 Dec 2013)

I saw High Tower from police academy on his motorbike, I passed him and stopped in the bike lane at the red, I put my arm out to indicate im turning right and instead of the bike zooming passed like alot of people do and cutting me up (cars/bikes/vans) he stood back forcing cars behind him to not pass him down this narrow arse road. He had space to pass if he so wanted but nope. When the road was wider I flagged him passed and at the next red light I had a little chat with him and said thanks for sticking back.


----------



## Ganymede (9 Dec 2013)

semislickstick said:


> I was in the back of a London cab last night visiting the big smoke and was pleasantly surprised! First off was spotting the sticker on his window to passengers to watch for cyclists when opening the door, next his wide over takes around cyclists and hanging back instead of squeezing past. He got a nice tip and compliments on his driving around cyclists, where he explained he used to ride motorbikes so knew how it feels, he seemed quite chuffed.
> They aren't all homicidal grumpy old barstewards!!!! I'm shocked!



Hello again Semislickstick, thanks for deleting the vid, sorry I didn't notice earlier!


----------



## benb (18 Dec 2013)

A car behind me stayed well back through three consecutive pinch points which got them a thumbs up when they did overtake. 
I then overtook them in traffic, and about a mile further on, they again stayed behind as they could see red traffic lights ahead, so no point overtaking.
Lovely.

And they were in a big BMW Chelsea Tractor 4x4, so goes to show sweeping generalisations aren't always correct.


----------



## Phatairs (19 Dec 2013)

gaz said:


> Not all drivers are bad



Great sentiment, but there appears to be a cycle lane, and no signals, what are the rules?


----------



## L14M (27 Dec 2013)

Not a commute but today on my training ride a dhl van flashed me out of a side road, a quick thanks and he stayed behind me for half a mile then did a lovely wide overtake!


----------



## Linford (27 Dec 2013)

Phatairs said:


> Great sentiment, but there appears to be a cycle lane, and no signals, what are the rules?


Rules for what, the cycle lanes or signalling your intent to others ?

Using cycle lanes is optional, and the signalling would depend on who is around you to observe them.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (28 Dec 2013)

I was (for a combination of annoying reasons) cycling with a 70L hiking backpack with two rollmats attatched as well as my cycling bag over the top the other night, although the load was light, to other road users it would have looked as though the bag was crammed full and very heavy due to the roll mats on the outside. I was travelling slowly due to a very restricted posture, wet weather and out of use rear brake and almost every car sat patiently behind me and then passed on the opposite side of the road. Maybe courteous, maybe fearful, who knows?


----------



## JamesTaylor02 (31 Dec 2013)

Cycling has definitely made me more aware whilst driving and being more understanding, patient and courteous when there are cyclists on the road. It's the safest thing to do and is good road etiquette – there have been many times I've become irate at the rude drivers that can be found on the roads of Britain!


----------



## lauralouise90 (14 Jan 2014)

Must admit I'm surprised at just how polite the van driver was - let's hope we see more of this in the future.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jan 2014)

Not today, but last week on one of my little pootles out I ended up travelling along Chertsey Lane (now underwater..). Having passed a bus in the bus stop, it pulled out behind me and stayed well back for 1/2 mile, then passed really nice and wide, not pulling back in until the driver noted me in his wing mirror. Deserved an email to the bus Co, and they responded today saying they will pass my thanks to the driver, and how nice it is to receive a positive message about their drivers....


----------



## crazyjoe101 (17 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2876944, member: 1314"]I've stopped posting here because I have so many good drivers - giving way, being patient, stopping their
maonoeurve until safe etc - that I would just be posting here too much.[/quote]

Indeed. I suppose we'd better change the name to "Today a great driver did this."


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jan 2014)

I made a rare excursion into central Bristol today for a team meeting. The riding is very different to my normal country roads commute, not as fast due to slow traffic, and you need to keep your wits well about you as there are lots more hazards about in the city.

On the way back up Stokes Croft I was approaching a van parked on double yellows in the cycle lane. The bus driver approaching behind me waved me out round it rather than pushing me over to a stop. Gave him a big smile and thumbs up  !


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Jan 2014)

I got a puncture 2 miles from home and thought I'd just walk it instead of trying a roadside repair in the crap weather. A motorist in small van pulled over and offered me a ride home. Happened to be a fellow cyclist but even so, still a nice gesture.


----------



## MichaelO (29 Jan 2014)

OK, so I was knocked off today - not great, but a superb driver held up the traffic & let me cross this nightmare junction (I would have gone via Chipstead, had I not been sent sliding across the road 10 miles earlier..!)
http://goo.gl/maps/kklxl


----------



## crazyjoe101 (29 Jan 2014)

I've just had a nightmare 44mi ride in constant rain, tons of surface water and about 5 very negative incidents with drivers and a cyclist, much of teh route was new to me too.

Aside from that I met a bunch of nice patient drivers on a single lane road somewhere in Kent who I stopped to let past when safe, as well as those waiting for me to get up a hill, clear a corner or get through a flooded road. Best of all was the HGV driver who left me a massive stopping distance along a dual carriageway and then let me change lanes before a roundabout, his lorry was twice the size of the one which undertook me on the roundabout (leaving at the same exit) and he still managed to use the right lane.


----------



## Frood42 (31 Jan 2014)

I have had my first impressive driver today, blue VW people carrier along Blake Hall Road, hung back and gave me and the cyclist in front of me plenty of room, and then when overtaking did so with plenty of room, even though we were in a cycle lane. 

After all the traffic and inconsideration lately this was very welcome (so welcome in fact that I wanted to send them some chocolates as a thanks).

A big thumbs up 
.


----------



## compo (31 Jan 2014)

Riding towards an area of flooded road this morning an approaching WVM stopped and flashed me through so he wouldn't half drown me with spray. A big thumbs up from me. I still have the belief, despite tales of doom and gloom, that the majority of drivers are just normal decent people. I do admit that my opinion may be a bit slewed by my rarely cycling in big cities though.


----------



## midliferider (3 Feb 2014)

Yesterday I was riding along a country road when I came across some road work and temporary traffic light control as one side of the road is closed. I was bit far away when light changed to green to let me go. As light is green, I entered the road. When I reached the end, I looked at the traffic light and it was still green. Drivers waiting saw me checking the traffic light and we all shared a smile and thumbs up sign.
It is such a pleasure to share the road, respect each other and enjoy riding (me) and driving (them).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Feb 2014)

compo said:


> Riding towards an area of flooded road this morning an approaching WVM stopped and flashed me through so he wouldn't half drown me with spray. A big thumbs up from me. I still have the belief, despite tales of doom and gloom, that the majority of drivers are just normal decent people. I do admit that my opinion may be a bit slewed by my rarely cycling in big cities though.


Good for him!  I had a commute following some heavy rain one morning, in which I had to ride through a very large puddle on a road. A 4WD overtook me in the lane to my right, and sent a large wall of water over and on top of me, like being dunked with an enormous bucket of water . I had to laugh at that, even though the motorist could have slowed down, because it was pretty amusing.


----------



## Globalti (4 Feb 2014)

All that effort and somehow you ended up behind the same black Range Rover.


----------



## sheffgirl (6 Feb 2014)

I have to say I have been pleased by the standard of driving on my new commute. Despite quite a few stretches which are 50mph or NSL, I am finding it less scary than driving closer to the city. Lots of nice wide passes and hardly any overtakes at traffic islands


----------



## GuardTwin (23 Feb 2014)

On my way home at a red light, I look around to meet eye contact with drivers behind me so I am ensured they noticed me and I can guess their intentions when I notice the distance between me and the car behind But I had a nice wave and a smile with a "How are you." kinda of gesture! You can not see him in the video but he was very friendly and made my day!


----------



## sheffgirl (23 Feb 2014)

I had a nice van driver last week. He/ she hung back instead of passing me closely, I gave them a big smile in appreciation when they finally passed me when the road was wider. Looked up to see them briefly switch their hazard lights on in response, which was nice


----------



## ACS (23 Feb 2014)

Had a visit from her ladyship (p*nc*ure fairy) on Friday morning while commuting to work.

While I was doing a tube change a gold VW Golf travelling in the opposite direction stopped and the lady driver asked if I needed assistance? Thankfully I was just about to set off but thanked the driver for her kind offer. At the time I had no idea who the lady was and I was mildly intrigued.

Nipped in to Tesco this morning for milk and a little girl ran up to me and asked if I had got to work on Friday all right? A little bemused I said 'Yes.' The girl then said "We see you almost every morning on the way to school and have done so for ages. We play a game where we try and guess what colour jacket you will have on and whether you will be in front of or behind the man on the mountain bike." The girl then skipped away. Of course I followed and I did the honourable thing thanking the driver in person.


----------



## benb (24 Feb 2014)

ACS said:


> Had a visit from her ladyship (p*nc*ure fairy) on Friday morning while commuting to work.
> 
> While I was doing a tube change a gold VW Golf travelling in the opposite direction stopped and the lady driver asked if I needed assistance? Thankfully I was just about to set off but thanked the driver for her kind offer. At the time I had no idea who the lady was and I was mildly intrigued.
> 
> Nipped in to Tesco this morning for milk and a little girl ran up to me and asked if I had got to work on Friday all right? A little bemused I said 'Yes.' The girl then said "We see you almost every morning on the way to school and have done so for ages. We play a game where we try and guess what colour jacket you will have on and whether you will be in front of or behind the man on the mountain bike." The girl then skipped away. Of course I followed and I did the honourable thing thanking the driver in person.



That's adorable. Love kids like that.


----------



## Krellon (7 Mar 2014)

gaz said:


> Not all drivers are bad




This nice white van driver gave me loads of space for which i'm eternally grateful! Shame he nearly took the on coming car out 


View: http://youtu.be/qV6o3FxKe_s


Br


----------



## joggingbob (18 Mar 2014)

Commuting to work this morning in a cycle lane, (the road used to be a dual carriageway, and has since been converted to one lane as a cycle lane and hazard lines for segration and one lane for other road users). As I approached the next junction on my left two cars were eager to join 'my' road and had blocked the cycle lane. Rather than forcing me to stop / slow / move to the traffic congested lane they reversed to clear the cycle lane. Somewhat surprised but a thumbs up and thank you by me as I went by.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Mar 2014)

Nice ride today with all-but-one giving me plenty of space and patience, especially on Norton Lane, which is quite busy but winding with narrow lanes.I always cringe when driving instructors pass dangerously so it was nice that an instructor (L car with one occupant) was patient and waited for a safe place to pass. All I could do was try to pedal a little faster being aware of a few cars behind, all ow which behaved save for the last one which had to accellerate hard then brake hard to try to get to the RAB first, then pull close left to block me from passing - the problem with that is that he hadn't completely passed me!

But save for that, given that much of my ride a little later on was football traffic (busy and everyone pre-occupied with getting to the limited prime parking spaces first) everyone else was remarkably well behaved.

_Even the bad ones like the car coming out of a one way street the wrong way on a light controlled junction which stopped and waited _


----------



## downfader (24 Mar 2014)

Riding up Dale Road in Southampton, towards Winchester Road and there was a long line of cars waiting for the lights... usually I go up the left and enter the filter lane at the top to get off this horrendous hill. However today someone inconsiderately parked their car (double yellows) and I couldnt get through. Looking ahead I could see the lights had just changed red at the top and there was a gap further up between cars. 

I headed up the right and suddenly realised the drivers had all decided to close the gaps in anticipation of the lights.Thankfully one driver realised what I was up to and let me back in.... I headed across and up the left and then realised ANOTHER bugger had parked on the double yellows. Said driver was patient and let me around the plonker. 

Then later I was in a right turn lane and everyday pretty much a driver will flash me across.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Apr 2014)

2 Bristol & Avon muck away tipper trucks, big thumping orrible mucky HGV site wagons, southbound on the A38 this morning.

BOTH waited patiently for a nice wide bit of road and gave me a beautiful amount of space this morning.

Most refreshing.


----------



## KneesUp (15 Apr 2014)

At the bottom of the big hill, a white van driver coming the other way stopped and signalled for me to make my right turn so I didn't lose momentum or get stuck in the middle of the road, which is quite narrow and busy at that point. Top work, white van chap.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (15 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> Not all drivers are bad




I saw it first time. Very nice driver.


----------



## jagman.2003 (21 May 2014)

Nice patient & wide pass by Iceland lorry this morning.


----------



## MarkF (26 May 2014)

Today I coasted downhill, to some red lights at a junction. I thought about stopping in the middle of the ASL box like I normally do but being a lazy arse I went to the kerb and held the railings, saved me getting out of the cages. Sure enough a VW Touran pulled right alongside me and right to the edge of the box. He had his windows down so I informed of the error of his ways. 

The lights went green, I set off, he let me go, that was nice of him. He pulled out wide to pass me, even nicer, he pulled out so far that he was on the wrong side of the road, I could see him looking at me in his mirror. He went through the junction and crashed head on into car that had just emerged from a side road to turn left towards it.


----------



## benb (27 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> Today I coasted downhill, to some red lights at a junction. I thought about stopping in the middle of the ASL box like I normally do but being a lazy arse I went to the kerb and held the railings, saved me getting out of the cages. Sure enough a VW Touran pulled right alongside me and right to the edge of the box. He had his windows down so I informed of the error of his ways.
> 
> The lights went green, I set off, he let me go, that was nice of him. He pulled out wide to pass me, even nicer, he pulled out so far that he was on the wrong side of the road, I could see him looking at me in his mirror. He went through the junction and crashed head on into car that had just emerged from a side road to turn left towards it.



Oh dear. Hope no one was injured.


----------



## Ganymede (27 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> Today I coasted downhill, to some red lights at a junction. I thought about stopping in the middle of the ASL box like I normally do but being a lazy arse I went to the kerb and held the railings, saved me getting out of the cages. Sure enough a VW Touran pulled right alongside me and right to the edge of the box. He had his windows down so I informed of the error of his ways.
> 
> The lights went green, I set off, he let me go, that was nice of him. He pulled out wide to pass me, even nicer, he pulled out so far that he was on the wrong side of the road, I could see him looking at me in his mirror. He went through the junction and crashed head on into car that had just emerged from a side road to turn left towards it.



Perhaps this ought to be in a thread called "today a _Well-Meaning_ Driver did this"....


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jun 2014)

Majestically wide pass today from a huge TNT lorry. Truly majestic. I waved a lot and am going to email the company with my praise.

I was cycling the A229 from Cranbrook to Staplehurst, never done it before (only bits of it on other journeys) and the downhill bit through the woods is fairly alarming. Apart from one "I don't see why I should put my brakes on for a cyclist so I'll overtake at high speed on this blind downhill bend and narrowly miss an oncoming car" moment from another truck, it was a great ride with almost everyone giving me loads of space and a few smiles and waves. Yay!


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Jun 2014)

Loads of good drivers today; wide passing, pausing rather than passing at islands, not pulling out in front of me, basically courteous on virtually all counts.

One cyclist nearly scythed my head off flinging this arm out to indicate as I was about to pass him though.


----------



## David Higson (19 Jun 2014)

buggi said:


> i always think the people that give really wide berths are cyclists themselves



That may be true but the Post Office taught me to drive and it was instilled in me during instruction that cyclists were to be given room and that you had to drive to protect them from other traffic. I suppose that since, at the time, the PO had a sizeable fleet of bikes this made sense tp PO instructors but I've never forgotten and always drive with cyclists in mind. When I'm riding my bike, I ride with other vehicle drivers and road users in mind - it's only fair.


----------



## robjh (29 Jun 2014)

A group of us were approaching a large roundabout over a junction of the M11 this morning, and slowing down before the give-way line ; a black people-carrier type taxi approaching from our right slowed right down, leaving us plenty of room and flashed us to go out in front of him - and then gave us a cheery wave a few moments later as he headed off down to the motorway.


----------



## Cyclopathic (9 Jul 2014)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...2BgTzV6pjhdbY09gY4iqn_Tw&ust=1404993194535831


----------



## subaqua (9 Jul 2014)

not today but yesterday when I fell off at Marylebone.

Taxi driver ( black cab ) asked if was OK and asked if i needed any help.


----------



## snapper_37 (10 Jul 2014)

Nice patient driver in a scenic this morning. Stayed behind at a pinch point so gave him the thumbs up. Wide pass and then hazard lights and a wave. )))


----------



## Specialeyes (16 Jul 2014)

Hurtling downhill this morning (from the Rayleigh Weir towards the A130 slip for those that know), a knackered-looking Ford Transit flatbed, with a rear cage full of scrap metal pulled out from a gravel side road and blocked the cycle path about a hundred yards in front of me. "Uh oh" I thought, as I reached to test the brakes on my 30 y/o Motobecane (it was such a lovely morning I thought I'd take ye olde bike and potter about a bit). The driver saw me and immediately reversed out of the way with a wave. 

Then, 300 yards later,as I came to cross the off-slip road, I began to slow down, looked round and saw that the same Transit had joined the road, then straddled the white line and slowed both lanes of traffic on the slip road to create a gap for me to cross!

Massive cheery wave and a 'thanks!' from me, as I rode off feeling guilty about pre-judging based solely on the vehicle. It made my day


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Jul 2014)

Did it have Sky Support Vehicle written down the side?


----------



## Specialeyes (16 Jul 2014)

Hehe - there's probably a bit of scrap value in the old relic... not sure about the bike though


----------



## Ganymede (16 Jul 2014)

I had to wait behind parked cars today to give right-of-way to oncoming vehicles. Usually they just ignore you but today I got a thank-you wave from all 4 drivers - 2 cars and 2 vans.


----------



## Das (20 Jul 2014)

As cyclists I think its pretty important not only to have an extensive repertoire of colorful and interesting suggestions on what we think of people driving, but when they do slow down and pass with consideration, not cut you up at a junction etc.... that a wee wave, a thumbs up a "Thank You" is exchanged. Every little helps to break down barriers.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Jul 2014)

There are long-term road works with a single lane on traffic lights- if there are only a couple of cars behind me, I let them go first- always gets a big grin and a wave.


----------



## Cycle King (25 Jul 2014)

It's great to see videos of drivers behaving well around cyclists. There's enough out there of them being idiots, we should celebrate the good drivers just as much as we condemn the bad ones.


----------



## Tynan (31 Jul 2014)

had two potential accidents on Wed where vehicles and I would as they say been in collision had I not anticipated

but today an alarming amount of cars holding back as I looked before signalling to pass buses or parked cars, almost unerving


----------



## Retribution03 (7 Aug 2014)

I'm a truck driver and I've always give cyclist space when I'm passing and also move over to the left to let motorcycles pass especially in traffic  
Ian


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2014)

Retribution03 said:


> I'm a truck driver and I've always give cyclist space when I'm passing and also move over to the left to let motorcycles pass especially in traffic
> Ian



An HGV driver this morning was brilliant. Stayed behind me for about ½ a mile until it was safe to overtake, and the overtake when it came was brilliant. I caught up at the lights, so I made sure he knew I appreciated it.


----------



## jagman.2003 (8 Aug 2014)

Scaffold lorry was patient & held back until safe to pass on busy A road. Would have been easy for them just to plough on through with a close pass. But appreciated a safe pass.


----------



## JoeyB (8 Aug 2014)

A white van man slowed down on a roundabout the other day and waved me out....must have liked my single speed lol


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Aug 2014)

Retribution03 said:


> I'm a truck driver and I've always give cyclist space when I'm passing and also move over to the left to let motorcycles pass especially in traffic
> Ian


I have nothing but good passes from truck and HGV drivers, they seem to be the better vehicle to have near you and thus I try to make their pass as easy as possible for them. It only goes wrong the smaller the vehicle...........bit like rat dogs compared to big old Labradors ect


----------



## Hop3y (22 Aug 2014)

A cycle lane in Burnley ends abruptly on the pavement and goes straight into a 40mph zone merging with traffic. A car literally stopped to let me in, which was nice, but nearly caused a 1209482530985 car pile up behind him. Good intentions, seriously bad driving! (I was about to stop to filter in!)


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Aug 2014)

New Forest yeterday as a trial for the new Kettwiesel.

Going through the aback lanes near Boldre/ Brockenhurst and there is a 4x4 in front of me.

He pulls across and wave me past with the comment " I think you will probably be faster and have more fun without me in your way"

Thanked him .... and he was right


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Sep 2014)

Nipping up the incline towards work I'm approaching a slower-moving Brake Bros delivery truck.

He signals left and waits to make the turn until he knows I have seen his signal, leaving plenty of space in case I have missed it.

I slowed down and gave him a wave so he would know that I had seen the signal. I was making the same turn as him, as it happened.


----------



## mulletino (11 Sep 2014)

Good to see that in the original snippet- may need to invest in some camera equipment - more for the bad behavior than the good though


----------



## fimm (29 Sep 2014)

Lady in little red car sat a good distance behind me through a large roundabout rather than passing at speed as other drivers were doing.


----------



## dee.jay (3 Oct 2014)

Moving through one of the lanes on my first ever commute - car was parked outside a house for whatever reason... kind fellow reversed and made way for me (single lane) and I waved, he flashed in appreciation too


----------



## TheSpence (18 Nov 2014)

Today, a friendly cyclist did this...


----------



## jagman.2003 (20 Nov 2014)

Second time running refuse truck has stopped to let me through on a back lane.
Generous appreciation wave conducted..!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (20 Nov 2014)

I was on a rail replacement bus service last night leaving Cambridge, in the dark, and the bus driver waited behind every single cyclist they saw until it was safe to pass, then did a great wide overtake on each of them. As I was at the front of the vehicle I could see all of what went on, and I was so impressed I made a point of saying how good her standard of driving was around cyclists, and that I wished all bus drivers did the same. Great stuff.


----------



## arranandy (21 Nov 2014)

Thanks to the WH Malcolm HGV that stayed behind me on Stewartfield Way in EK until the dual carrigeway bit where he passed giving me plenty of room.


----------



## Ganymede (21 Nov 2014)

Props to the driver of the Tufnell's van who waved and smiled after a beautiful wide overtake, having held back during 2 blind bends. Gent. Will email the firm.


----------



## xwvp13 (8 Dec 2014)

I almost fainted when I saw this vid. Never seen anything like that from a driver before.


----------



## solan (9 Dec 2014)

gaz said:


> Not all drivers are bad




Your an excellent cyclist... so confident


----------



## solan (9 Dec 2014)

Jezston said:


> Not sure what I'm looking for here, but will say damn you've got some smooth road surfaces round your way.



I had to watch it twice but wow a nice van driver! I think I was watching the good cycling from gaz


----------



## D-J-R-9 (31 Dec 2014)

Cycling along single track country lane the other week - saw two chelsea tractors speeding towards me, about to fear the worst - front one braked and took to the grass verge (second one followed also) to let me pass without hinderence - I gave friendly wave as thanks - then noted the driver was HRH Wills with Kate in the passenger seat and the second car was their minders!


----------



## benb (31 Dec 2014)

D-J-R-9 said:


> Cycling along single track country lane the other week - saw two chelsea tractors speeding towards me, about to fear the worst - front one braked and took to the grass verge (second one followed also) to let me pass without hinderence - I gave friendly wave as thanks - then noted the driver was HRH Wills with Kate in the passenger seat and the second car was their minders!



Killing peasants is bad PR.


----------



## clf (15 Jan 2015)

Filtering through traffic down the a56 this morning a driver in a big 4x4 retracted the electric mirror on the near side to let me through.


----------



## clay_bs7 (3 Feb 2015)

A man in a white van flashed his lights at me to let me know it was OK to cut him off on a busy Muller Road this morning. Saved me from freezing my butt even even more than I was.


----------



## Ed Phelan (17 Feb 2015)

gaz said:


> Not all drivers are bad




Finally a nice driver!


----------



## Gatley lass (23 Feb 2015)

A very nice stagecoach bus driver stayed behind me on Palatine Road in Northenden. There was room for him to pas but he held back as there was traffic ahead. Much appreciated.


----------



## J1888 (16 Mar 2015)

Yesterday but nice bloke in an estate at pulled in to let me pass as someone opened car door on the other side. Good spot from him


----------



## Jimidh (19 Mar 2015)

Old lad peeped at me today at lights and complimented me on my rear lights.


----------



## J1888 (19 Mar 2015)

Jimidh said:


> Old lad peeped at me today at lights



Doesn't sound like it was your lights he was interested in!


----------



## Tin Pot (15 May 2015)

Cycling across London in rush hour Weds;

1. Taxi in outside lane made way for me to change lanes

2. White delivery van made way for me to change lanes and thanked me on my road etiquette afterwards


----------



## Clanghead (27 Jun 2015)

On my commute home through the city last night, I was overtaken twice by one of those fancy/ugly Range Rover Vogues, and on each occasion she gave me well over a car's width of room, crossing to the other side of the central white line. I thumbed up to show my appreciation both times.

What's the hand signal to other drivers for "See - that's how it should be done"?


----------



## RichardB (29 Jul 2015)

A lot of my riding is on rural single-lane roads. If there's a car behind, I usually press on a bit so as not to hold them up, and pull over when it's safe to let them through. If they don't crowd me and pass wide, I always give them a wave of thanks. What is a bit disappointing is that I am always super-careful when I am in my car and pass a cyclist. Many times I have followed a bike at a safe distance for perhaps half a mile until there was a safe place to overtake. I can't remember a cyclist ever showing a sign of appreciation. I'm glad to see that so many people here make the effort to do so. Rewarding good behaviour is far better than getting angry at bad behaviour. Ask anyone who has trained a dog.


----------



## Ed Phelan (11 Aug 2015)

I was cycling along the coast over the weekend and encountered some friendly words of encouragement during a particularly tough hill from a man in a black Toyota Yaris. He could obviously tell I was struggling...was very unexpected and nice none-the-less.


----------



## jagman.2003 (10 Sep 2015)

Not a commute ride, but still nice. Large Mercedes pulls up to junction. Instead of just pulling out infront of me driver stops, acknowledges I'm there & gave the thumbs up.
Generally the whole ride was very polite from all road users. Don't know what was wrong with everyone?


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2015)

Not a commute ride but i took my bike out to the workshop for a little TLC about 4 miles away. Had the bike pretty much serviced on the spot and was back on the road in no time. Was cycling up a bit of an incline with my arse in the saddle and switching to lower gears for the climb. I was going at 10mph according to my velo and a guy in a BT van who wanted to pull out and join the road in front of me waited patiently for me to cycle past at my snail pace rather than put his foot down and pull out like most people do.

I made sure to give him a good ol' thumbs up and a nod as i went past.


----------



## summerdays (28 Sep 2015)

This morning... I was on a stretch of road that has changed recently, and I'm now finding it harder (it used to be gridlocked with two sets of lights which allowed me to get into position to turn right early), now it seems to flow better but faster for traffic, so harder for me. When I looked behind a good distance from the junction there was a lorry, and so I was going to let it pass (immediately behind), but it didn't, looked several times and he guessed I wanted to move out - Thanks


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Oct 2015)

I had a very nice chat with a friendly HGV driver at j16 of the M5 this morning. I drew up alongside him at the lights and he said "good morning" and we had a good old natter about the foggy motorway he was about to join and where he'd been etc.


----------



## roger06 (1 Oct 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> I made sure to give him a good ol' thumbs up and a nod as i went past.



I reckon that's so important and I try to do it as often as I can to help cyclist get a good name. I would do this in my motorbiking days as well for the same reason.

I also try to make sure I'm extremely polite to pedestrians - especially if I'm being a little naughty and am on a footpath!


----------



## roger06 (1 Oct 2015)

Again, not on my commute but out for a pleasant family ride with kids seven and four, the latter behind me on a tag-along. We had to cross a busy road that leads from the beach so was really busy as it was a nice day. An oncoming chap in a Golf saw us there and, realising he probably had scores of cars behind him, slowed down, put on his hazards and waved us across. He got a wave, a thumbs up and a verbal 'thank you' as he passed, which he probably didn't hear!


----------



## RichardB (1 Oct 2015)

roger06 said:


> I reckon that's so important and I try to do it as often as I can to help cyclist get a good name. I would do this in my motorbiking days as well for the same reason.


Me too. A smile, a wave, a thumbs-up - costs nothing and creates good vibes. And the next cyclist they encounter, they might just remember.

I also do this when a motorist hangs back and waits for a safe overtaking opportunity. Funnily enough, when I'm in my car and do the same, I find cyclists hardly ever acknowledge it.


----------



## Sbudge (2 Oct 2015)

I've had quite a few incidents this week of cars and vans stuck in slow traffic pulling out slightly when they've seen me cycling along the inside. Not even a safety issue as there was more or less enough space and no corners involved...just being considerate.


----------



## Spike on a bike (2 Oct 2015)

Probably a bit off thread but I stopped today to let an old boy n his dog cross the road on his disabled scooter thing n he said 

"Thank you very much sir your a true gent"

I actually think it's made my day


----------



## Grumpyfatman (2 Oct 2015)

For the first time in ages I managed a commute to work without a single close pass and even had drivers waiting for me where usually they would turn in front of me.
Thank you well behaved drivers, this mornings commute was a pleasure


----------



## Janine (7 Oct 2015)

Sometimes I have to go rather busy roundabout and everybody tries to drive as fast as they can which is not safe for a bicycle. One day a guy slowed down and drove next to me to protect me from cars coming from another lane!!! Some people are truly amazing!


----------



## jarlrmai (8 Oct 2015)

Guy in a van stopped for me so I could get past some awkwardly parked cars, thanks van dude.


----------



## Wafer (14 Oct 2015)

Not what a driver did today but what an organisation did in response to my grumbling about a near miss involving a fairly large truck turning left at a no left turn junction. They got some details off me and I heard back that the driver had been identified and given a 'rigorous telling off' resulting in a final warning.... I'd much rather the chap just drove sensibly (at least legally) than lose his job but I'm encouraged that the public sector organisation concerned took it seriously enough to deal with in that way. I was kind of expecting a vague reassurance that they'd remind their drivers to be careful or something...


----------



## biking_fox (16 Oct 2015)

shouted at me - a van driver. Two lanes of stationary traffic with a cycle lane. I was proceeding with caution. Ahead I could see a white van edging from the pavement into the non-existant space in the traffic, impeding my passage, I slowed, a little irritated. However the van then pulled forward completely on the pavement leaving my way clear. I'd already waved a thanks, but got a "That was for you that was" as I passed the window, so gave a much bigger wave as I rode into the distance.


----------



## benb (16 Oct 2015)

biking_fox said:


> shouted at me - a van driver. Two lanes of stationary traffic with a cycle lane. I was proceeding with caution. Ahead I could see a white van edging from the pavement into the non-existant space in the traffic, impeding my passage, I slowed, a little irritated. However the van then pulled forward completely on the pavement leaving my way clear. I'd already waved a thanks, but got a "That was for you that was" as I passed the window, so gave a much bigger wave as I rode into the distance.



I'm not sure driving on the pavement is the sign of a good driver, but nice of him to get out of your way I suppose.
Would have been better had he not creeped out in the first place.


----------



## rourkey34 (17 Oct 2015)

Shame everyone's not like this instead of getting wound up that a bike is quicker than a car in traffic!


----------



## Sbudge (20 Oct 2015)

At a set of lights on a very steep hill. Driver waited to make sure I didn't wobble all over the road when starting off (which I duly did). Helpful *and* smart anticipating that I might need the extra space. I made very sure to thank him at the next lights.


----------



## RichardB (30 Oct 2015)

Cranking up a long(ish), steep(ish) hill near me on my way in to work tonight. Not one, but two cars coming downhill stopped and pulled into passing spaces to let me have a free run up the hill. They didn't need to, as there is easily room for a car and a bike side by side, but their consideration was appreciated and I gave them both a big wave. Thanks, chaps.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2015)

RichardB said:


> Cranking up a long(ish), steep(ish) hill near me on my way in to work tonight. Not one, but two cars coming downhill stopped and pulled into passing spaces to let me have a free run up the hill. They didn't need to, as there is easily room for a car and a bike side by side, but their consideration was appreciated and I gave them both a big wave. Thanks, chaps.


Nice one.


----------



## simongt (12 Nov 2015)

Stopped at a traffic island by a roundabout this morning waiting for a gap in the traffic and a nice young lady coming off said roundabout stopped to let me across almost getting two cars up her a**e for her trouble - ! Very nice and unexpected gesture to which I waved my appreciation.


----------



## RichardB (12 Nov 2015)

simongt said:


> Stopped at a traffic island by a roundabout this morning waiting for a gap in the traffic and a nice young lady coming off said roundabout stopped to let me across almost getting two cars up her a**e for her trouble - ! Very nice and unexpected gesture to which I waved my appreciation.


And also, unless the traffic on the roundabout was very slow, rather bad driving. But if it was a nice young lady, she'd get a free pass from me


----------

